

Feynman and the (Nanotech) Futurists  - hga
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703580904574638160601840456.html

======
hga
It's very interesting to see the hijacking of Drexler's vision by the science
establishment get an airing on the OPED page of _The Wall Street Journal_ ,
let alone one that's so honest.

